# cobia sighting. OIP?



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

I was told by PkolaPier employee, that it was confirmed sighting .... don't know Wha to believe that's y I'm posting this. So has ani body heard ani thing?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

GruBZ said:


> I was told by PkolaPier employee, that it was confirmed sighting .... don't know Wha to believe that's y I'm posting this. So has ani body heard ani thing?


english?


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

they said they saw one but i doubt it, probably a shark or drum


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm with Ben on this one..


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Nope, boys...hate to bust your bubble, but myself and Gerald both saw it come off the beach and turn back East...Then later in the day, Joey Brown had a confirmed sighting on the East Jetty...possibly same fish as both were in the 30# range...Wind was South East and water was a bit dingy, but clear enough to get a really goot look at it as it turned sideways, there was NO DOUBT what it was...


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

From what I hear the Pop's are here and thats when they show up.. I talked to the guys at outcast the other day,and they said it was time..I told them I would give it 2-weeks and they'd be here..


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i wont believe they are here until i see someone holding one on the pier!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

It's a residential fish... It's a residential fish... It's a residential fish.. I think.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

If you haven't read the article in Fla. Sportsman about cobia migrations, it's pretty eye opening...the first fish that you see are pretty much residential fish...making their way from the wrecks and reefs inshore...so this probably WAS a residential fish...with more to follow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Give me a break. I hope everybody goes looking now and maybe they will be sick of it by mid-march. This happens every year. It's still feb. guys.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

It it was Grant, he was probably lying..lol


----------

